
Intel admits Skylakes can ... ... ... freeze in the middle of work - 56k
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/11/math_bug_splatters_skylake_intel_working_on_fix/
======
BuildTheRobots
Slightly supprised they're patching it via a "BIOS update" rather than a
microcode update... unless it is, and UEFI is just the now prefered method of
pushing it.

~~~
feld
Where else would the microcode update happen? After the OS boots?

~~~
stonogo
Yes. [http://www.linux-mag.com/id/723/](http://www.linux-mag.com/id/723/)

~~~
feld
Yeah, looks like Windows has it too. Strange. I loathe the idea that you need
a "supported OS" to get a fix for your CPU that should work as intended. :)

